# #Team Drago



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its coming...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Guys:

Goals

Measurements (waist, hips - hip to waist ratio, chest, wrists, arms),

Current Diet - Foods you won't eat due to allergies, digestion probs or preference

Current lifting stats for Squat, Bench and Dead

And most importantly full body shots


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ if you are happy for me to copy this from PM I will?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll get all my stats up later YG.

There's not many foods I won't eat lol, I love my food. Do you want single rep maxes or full set weights?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you blur my pretty face, dont want uncle Cal trying to poach me


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is my general diet...

7am 200ml liquid egg whites, scoop pro6, water

9am 75g oats, scoop pro6, 2x omega3, 1x multi vitamin

12pm 135g turkey mince, 1/2 tin chopped tomato, mushrooms, chilli peppers, 40g basmati rice

3pm 150g chicken, peppers, corgettes, chilli peppers, 65g spicy couscous

6pm 2x pork chops and baked beans or 130g salmon fillet, 65g spicy couscous or 8oz rump steak, green beans

7pm hour weight training, 15 mins HIIT Xtrainer

2 scoops reflex one stop extreme

10pm pro6

Works out roughly 60f / 220c / 310p (2800 cals)

Not a massive fan of eggs but I can just about stomach a few scramble or an omelette, same with fish, not overly keen but will force it down if I'm told too! Other than that there isn't much I don't eat...

I train 4 times a week, shoulders and traps, back and bi, chest and tri and legs.

Some days I do 30mins am cardio on the way to work but not often enough.










Chest 40", Quads 23", Wrist 7", Forearm 11.5", Bicep 15"

Bench 10x70kg, Deads 10x100kg, cant squat due to shoulder restriction, Leg press 10x230kg


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Will get details up later boys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if poach a euphemism for masturbate 

cmon dudes lets see those leggies front and back in a full length pic..... mmmmmm...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Full height leg pics are hard to take on your own...

Ill get the mrs on the case tonight


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theyre a nite mare cos you look your worst too lol..

get the timer out dudes..

i`ll be honest its only this last year ive got a decent full length piccy i was prepared to post up


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Where is our mentor anyway? Does he work during the day?

I want to know whats in store for us lab rats...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes some people were silly/kind enough to make me a financial manager at a multi-national (hence the assistant coach I'll be bringing on). Access in the day through tapatalk.

I will endeavour to check this thread in the day though.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So here's my diet.

7.30-8.00am - pro 6 with oats, made with semi skimmed milk. 2 x krevo tabs

10.30am - sweet pot, broc with single chicken breast.

1.00pm - basmati rice with red sweet pepper, spring oinion and peas with single chicken breast. With tbsp of EVO.

3.30pm - same as 10.30

6.00-6-30 - chicken/beef/pork with broc, coli, carrots and mash

9.30 - pro 6 shake

Train 3 times a week, mon, tues, fri @ 7.30pm. Full body workout but would like to split it. Currently no cardio.

Squats - 100kg x 10 (6 x 120kg las night)

Bench 75kg x 10 (1 x 100 last night)

Deads 100kg x 10 (did 3 x 140 last night but grip let me down)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

And let's talk focus over the 6 months -

Strength,

Size; or

Composition

XJ I'd like you to do bodycomp is that's cool. I genuinely think I can do 12% body fat for you in 6 months with no loss in strength.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I was kinda hoping for the same YG, or do you have other plans for me?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll go with the flow YG.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 3941
getting my stuff ready boys for measuring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd be happy with that bf% too.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if poach a euphemism for masturbate
> 
> cmon dudes lets see those leggies front and back in a full length pic..... mmmmmm...


you should be worrying about what your doing not others lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`l be stripping mark down on sunday 

i`m loving all the training info i`m getting, its like nectar..

i`m now more confident than ever..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pride always before a fall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not much action in the #Team Rocky thread, you sure your boys fancy it Cal? :scared:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh my men are lifting weights in the real world and too busy to post at the mo 

lozza its just as well you wearing gloves then bud 

that semi skimmed is a bit hopeful X3

good luck dudes..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in TUf bisping faced off against dan henderson..

fcuk forfeits..

i reckon the captains should be in this practicising what they preach and leading by example..

the forfeit is the shame of losing..

howds that sound?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm ready to give up the Semi Skimmed... shouldn't be you be preparing youself though Cal for the forfeit your going to have to do lol not worrying about us "Team Drago"


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

2 glucosamine caps+1 omega 3 cap+1 multivitamin

7.30	100g oats with 2xscoops extreme whey with 500ml 0.1 skimmed milk

10.30	75g basmati rice raw 30g tin tuna

1.00pm 140g cous cous/75g rice 30g tuna/150g chicken+2 eggs

4.00ish 100g oats with 2xscoops extreme whey with 500ml 0.1 skimmed milk

bcaax6+sport drink+3g kre alk and stim kre alk only on lifting days

workout or run

bcaa+omega 3 cap , either build and recover 2xscoops or extreme whey 2xscoops after workout or run

7.00ish 300gchicken or 240g salmon or mackerel/200g greans beans

9.00ish may have e2scoops whey in water and almonds as snack

before bed either pro6 2 scoops or whey or cottage cheese

Don't like raw egg whites yak!!

Training is split over 3 days

Monday Legs&Shoulders

Tuesday Run 4.00 miles

Wednesday Chest & Tri

Thursday Run 4.00 miles

Friday Back & Bis

Saturday off

Sunday off Sometime Run

Chest 42" not worked

Bicep Unflexed 14" Flexed 15" not worked

Forearms 12"

Wrists 7.5"

Lower Waist 36"

Upper waist near top of hips37"

Now for the piccys boys on the next post along with Weights pushed


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

So who's on team Drago then other than Lozza & BJ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bench 80kg for reps

Deadlift 120kg for reps

Squat on a leverage Bar 120 for reps

View attachment 3946


View attachment 3947


View attachment 3948


View attachment 3949


there you are should be working now


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Attachments not working....


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well i'm on board , just need to sort my camera out for some photos .

Will post some measurements later .

YG you sure you're ok working with this blank canvas 'cause when i say i'm beginner we're talking 2 weeks training .

Main lift stats

bench 3 x 10 60k

deads 3 x 10 80k

squats only done on mc


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome bud to the winning team


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jose said:


> Well i'm on board , just need to sort my camera out for some photos .
> 
> Will post some measurements later .
> 
> ...


potentially jose you could win this as the easiest gains come in the first 6 months..

look forward to getting to know you better dude..

lozza, that last pic took BALLS!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Young Gun said:


> And let's talk focus over the 6 months -
> 
> Strength,
> 
> ...


Looking for size, chest mainly & strength overall but do want to lower bf too! Strength and Honour Boys


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lozza, that last pic took BALLS!


lol cheers bud get your silky boys posting them pin ups


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> Bench 80kg for reps
> 
> Deadlift 120kg for reps
> 
> ...


Hope this not a gay team Do you like Village people lozza


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jose said:


> Well i'm on board , just need to sort my camera out for some photos .
> 
> Will post some measurements later .
> 
> ...


I'm actually really looking forward to working with everyone - albeit for different reasons. But blank canvas is what I wanted originally Jose.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lozza - has Cal trained you before?

Fantastic pictures. Great trap & shoulder development. Legs in good proportion. You have two options as I see it.

Balls to the wall H.I.I.T and a proper ketogenic diet to get uber sliced.

Or lean gains, bringing your chest up?

In no way am I encouraging you to pick option 1 (pick option 1)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What about me boss? Apart from

Grow those chicken legs...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> in TUf bisping faced off against dan henderson..
> 
> fcuk forfeits..
> 
> ...


Surely we do anyway? I designing different diets based on bodycomp - trying to look for tell tell signs of high circulating insulin, elevated cortisol etc... I have obviously designed and will be following my own.

Plus I want it to be about the guys development not ours.

If I lose then screw pictures. You can video me - doing your workout, at your gaff, drinking milk, in a Cal £.16 T-Shirt which I'll buy. How's that?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have you got a front picture anywhere fella? I need to know if you have a naturally wide hip base or if you have a supra iliac skinfold.

I'm thinking uber high fibre, massive omega 3 -> n-6 ratio, very low carb, maybe keto or maybe leptin resistance orientated... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Me? I've got front pic my fort post?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks BJ. Can you amalgamate your pics - diet - lifts - stats - goals into one post.

So much interest in team Drago that keeping up difficult.

Team Renshaw of course doesn't have that issue


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm on my phone mate, could a mod please help me out?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol team renshaw thats cruel @yg option one it is then! can we have option one and bring the chest out? now that would be perfect, Let me know what im gonna need bud so i can crack on and get what i need over weekend if anything


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

@ BJ... Witty *******


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha, perks of your job 

So what's my plan?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Young Gun said:


> Thanks BJ. Can you amalgamate your pics - diet - lifts - stats - goals into one post.
> 
> So much interest in team Drago that keeping up difficult.
> 
> Team Renshaw of course doesn't have that issue


Its not quantity its quality


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> potentially jose you could win this as the easiest gains come in the first 6 months..
> 
> look forward to getting to know you better dude..
> 
> lozza, that last pic took BALLS!


Cheers Cal , you too .

Yeah looking forward to the challenge and hopefully see a new me in 6 months time .I think the training will be the easy bit , the diet is where the hard work is (for me anyway)

YG will post all stats , diet , training ,photos later in week if ok . Is there anything i should be getting now in terms of supps,food ,vits etc


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm the same Jose, training I love it's just the weekend cheats/drinking cider I'm gonna find hard unless ug can incorporate 8 pints into some sort of diet haha


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> I'm the same Jose, training I love it's just the weekend cheats/drinking cider I'm gonna find hard unless ug can incorporate 8 pints into some sort of diet haha


This is a life style aim... We all do this as a side line to what we do in our personal life, this should be taken in on context!!

or maybe, as i liked to drink to BJ... We'd be best seen as comparisons if you dont do a cycle in this time... Or i add one!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

renshaw said:


> This is a life style aim... We all do this as a side line to what we do in our personal life, this should be taken in on context!!
> 
> or maybe, as i liked to drink to BJ... We'd be best seen as comparisons if you dont do a cycle in this time... Or i add one!


I want to do it as a lifestyle I just don't think my mrs would let it get that serious, she likes to go for a fewdrinks too often or chill with a takeaway. I've told her about the comp and she didn't say much, if I get a weightless diet though she would probably copy


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Back pic looks good bj good progress mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers mate, not seen it for about 4 months... Well chuffed if I'm honest 

Got a wonky lat though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I cant see a wonky lat anywhere besides im already on the spenda sugar replacement cant see a drink doing any harm here and there as long as your not on the piss everyweekend lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not in the piss as such, just a few social pints every weekend 

Will power is **** when the wife tempts me with cider


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love Magners mate i feel your pain

I try and do alternate weeks if i can but theres always some social do lurking somewhere , i just do loads of cardio the day after an punish myself lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha i don't


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

View attachment 3957
View attachment 3958
View attachment 3959
View attachment 3960


There's the pictures YG... What you got planned?

Left bi relaxed - 14.5

Left bi flexed - 16.5

Right bi relaxed - 14

Right bi flexed - 16

Shoulders - 21

Chest - 44

Left quad - 24 (half way up leg)

Right quad - 24 (half way up leg)

Hips - 40.5

Waist - 38

Left wrist - 7

Right wrist - 7

Left fore arm - 12

Rig fore arm - 12

Weight - 102kg

Height - 188cm

Have I missed anything out?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Fully intending to start this next Monday guys - as in a week on Monday.

Have some initial ideas but these take serious time. Going to have a chat with Andy about it, my friend Lauren is going to be your cardio coach.

For now shopping list wise

Flax Seed Powder

EVOO

Extreme Pro 6

Leucine

Calcium Caseinate

Jose grab yourself some creatine monohydrate

XJ & BJ can you please get hold of a blood glucose monitor Amazon.co.uk: blood glucose test strips


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Where do you recommend to buy these products YG?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

EVOO is extra virgin olive oil, Pro 6 from Douggie obviously.

Flax, Leucine and Calcium Caseinate - take your pick from providers. When Doug brings out his BCAA's we'll be changing up the leucine for those.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You might want to ask Doug directly - there have been a lot of issues with underdosed products on the market recently. I don't want you guys wasting your money. As a general rule stick to Extreme (or at the bare minimum someone that actually manufactures what they are selling you themselves) where you can.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> Its not quantity its quality


absolutely dude, while theyre after mass strength and loss of bodyfat (n presumably an extra inch on the todger) all at the same time, were gonna be honing perfection, i have a plan!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

got some cheap leucine gonna use that because ive paid for it now dont think it shouts quality but its gonna have to do, my protein do the flax powder and calcium caseinate there not the worst supplier out there


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I'm in along with meeky shall get some pics up tomorrow been busy this evening mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah no worries fella - good to have you on board. Meeks are you going to be doing to be cheat bingeing on fruit once I ban it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> I'm in along with meeky shall get some pics up tomorrow been busy this evening mate


same here get my stuff ready to mor mate **** no fruit


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I just need to put up what I can in pic young gun If my wife catch's me she will kill me Think I look like a silly old fool doing this mate Is that ok bud


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah its fine fella. This is just meant to be a fun way to all keep to training/dieting - make some gains and have a bit of a laugh. I'll set it out pretty strictly - but do what you can.

You might also be interested to know that this morning I ate a grapefruit - so it might not be all bad times


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a comp? second day on splenda not too bad, flax caseinate and all others ordered apart from pro6 getting ready to win !


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Young Gun said:


> Yeah its fine fella. This is just meant to be a fun way to all keep to training/dieting - make some gains and have a bit of a laugh. I'll set it out pretty strictly - but do what you can.
> 
> You might also be interested to know that this morning I ate a grapefruit - so it might not be all bad times


The only fruit I don't like he he


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

lozza said:


> This is a comp? second day on splenda not too bad, flax caseinate and all others ordered apart from pro6 getting ready to win !


Yeah of course its a comp. I'm just trying to lure you into a false sense of security for when I manage to get rid of 3 of you next week when you have to start dieting


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice one Meeks.

Chris just you now fella


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Young Gun said:


> Nice one Meeks.
> 
> Chris just you now fella


Yes just gotta get the kids off and then il get the mrs to take a couple be on some point tonight tho


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

So when we getting our programmed YG?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cmon chris get it on! I can already smell the fear from team Rocky lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Monday through Wednesday, to be started the following Monday.

I need to think over the weekend as its likely at least 3 separate programmes based on the differing body compositions


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Young Gun said:


> Yeah of course its a comp. I'm just trying to lure you into a false sense of security for when I manage to get rid of 3 of you next week when you have to start dieting


You can give us it earlier if you want? rather than shock the system bud im all for preperation, having an active rest week then going to blast into workouts next week fully rested quite looking foward to this, Oh and i like the term Uber Sliced.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't expect you to have it all planned out straight away, just wondered what you had planned?

I like uber sliced also


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

MEEKY said:


> my diet for a day weight in at 10stone 2 just now goal 11 stone 2 for next summer Muscle not fat
> 
> three protein shakes (double scooped)+flax seed and oats
> 
> ...


youre on the wrong team dude


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Didn't have time for posing lol save that for next time


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think a well done for everyone is due for getting your pics up on here.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Didn't have time for posing lol save that for next time


look good my man


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done boys thats the easy part! next diet and individual plans he he then we can really show rocky whos boss


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Getting there slowly mate was better n weighing bout stone heavier and then had a sort of breakdown bout 3 yrs ago mrs was pregnant with the second one I made a big mistake and nearly lost everything that mattered to me I lost about three stone and I only started the gym again about same time I joined this site and it was words of encouragement from likes of cal and others that kept me going at the start when I first started back at gym I was 10st 1 i think when i first started here i was thinking to much about my ego and would say I weigh more than I did and lifted more than i did because of pride and fact I'd been in better shape and lifted more previously i realised this would get me nowhere so now everything i lift and write about is to show how much i can accomplish when I look back I'm now 12 st so still got a long way to go but also come along way too, I'd love to be at the stage where in a few years I could help someone like myself who needed guidance and could give them encouragement and help to improve their body and outlook on life


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Getting there slowly mate was better n weighing bout stone heavier and then had a sort of breakdown bout 3 yrs ago mrs was pregnant with the second one I made a big mistake and nearly lost everything that mattered to me I lost about three stone and I only started the gym again about same time I joined this site and it was words of encouragement from likes of cal and others that kept me going at the start when I first started back at gym I was 10st 1 i think when i first started here i was thinking to much about my ego and would say I weigh more than I did and lifted more than i did because of pride and fact I'd been in better shape and lifted more previously i realised this would get me nowhere so now everything i lift and write about is to show how much i can accomplish when I look back I'm now 12 st so still got a long way to go but also come along way too, I'd love to be at the stage where in a few years I could help someone like myself who needed guidance and could give them encouragement and help to improve their body and outlook on life


Mate a really lovely story And show as you get old you learn what important in life mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Slowly turning into another chat room guys...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just saying, hard to sift through the crap to find any relevant info from the boss


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah guys - I don't want this to be a chat room. I don't have time to delete the irrelevant posts either. I have to go back and look through the pictures and diets and match them up. Lets keep this on training or the competition.

Also lets try and keep in female friendly


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

There is no competition oh you mean team rocky lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

full length pics including legs please christo..

i didnt let my warriors get a way with it.. (or wont be when they finally put them up..)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> full length pics including legs please christo..
> 
> i didnt let my warriors get a way with it.. (or wont be when they finally put them up..)


Keep Team Old ******* comments to yourself


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> full length pics including legs please christo..
> 
> i didnt let my warriors get a way with it.. (or wont be when they finally put them up..)


I will get the legs up tomorrow cal they're nothing special but by the end they'll be a lot better! Can't wait to start and learn as much as I can nutritionally not just what to eat but why to eat it will be interesting! Yg great to have you on here mte


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

really good clear honest pics will hopefully save a lot of trouble with the final decision bud


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Only fair mate I shall get them on in the morning


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

got the leucine in, got the flax powder 1kg and 2kg of caseinate just need to know what meats im getting so i can have a word with the butcher gonna get him to blend up my lean cuts in a big bag, looks like theres some cooking prep to be done lol, oh found a humungus bag of almonds real cheap too!!! pro6 ordered thats me nearly ready just need the final pointers for the Uber Slicing to begin .


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff mate - some of the bulk suppliers do almond butter - not sure of the quality though. Anything as long as its lean fella. Turkey, chicken, lean beef are your best bets


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I shall get the meat sorted tomorrow along with other ingredients iv still got half a tub of b and r but shall swap it for pro 6 at the end of month only bit I might struggle with is financial side I get paid 25th of month but I get working tax on a fri so shall buy the key things on a Friday would u suggest same sort of diet as bis I'm an endomorph and wanna get sliced and diced but put on some muscle at same time?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry one last question what day does the battle commence?? I reckon at the end of the comp we should all try to arrange a get together for a beer to celebrate our victory!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week on Monday chris i beleive


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> Week on Monday chris i beleive


Perd

Perfect I thought I read that mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> I shall get the meat sorted tomorrow along with other ingredients iv still got half a tub of b and r but shall swap it for pro 6 at the end of month only bit I might struggle with is financial side I get paid 25th of month but I get working tax on a fri so shall buy the key things on a Friday would u suggest same sort of diet as bis I'm an endomorph and wanna get sliced and diced but put on some muscle at same time?


Just relax my friend it in the bag And the cost will not be more then you are just now mare


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Activated Barley is £20/kg. Oats are £2/kg is there really that much more benefit from them YG if I am sticking to everything else?

Just thinking of the weekly food shop thats all, my kids and mrs need to eat aswell haha


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yup, just go with oats fella.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

while on the subject what the diffrence with activated barley rather than oats


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

**** me where do you shop for your oats bj lol.

I get a kg for 0.75p lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

so do i i get them from asda their own brand .75p per kilo taste better then scotts also, they must be posh hampshire oats


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whens meekys diet going up then? 

meeky you do understand in many ways youre going to be advised what to do for the next few months (ie told lol)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I buy a box of Quaker? Are smart price alright then?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> whens meekys diet going up then?
> 
> meeky you do understand in many ways youre going to be advised what to do for the next few months (ie told lol)


Meekys gonna be teachers pet he will be giving an apple to young gun every morning partly cos they're banned from his diet lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I buy a box of Quaker? Are smart price alright then?


I get tescos own whole meal oats.

Oats are oats bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> whens meekys diet going up then?
> 
> meeky you do understand in many ways youre going to be advised what to do for the next few months (ie told lol)


I been fine my leader got me under control pmsl lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> I get tescos own whole meal oats.
> 
> Oats are oats bud


Smart price me up then next shopping trip. May be able to afford some of YGs other supps all these savings


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right my work out is 3 days weight, all cardio is drop just now just my walking And I am on my feet all day at work Young gun if is helps mate


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got my oats from Aldi, they're also 75p a kilo. Can't tell the difference either


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Would use get lifting instead or shopping what ur wife and gf doing pmsl lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol. Rest day today meeky... Back to the iron tomorrow.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Guys - one of the best things about the board in the last two days is the increase in willingness to get reading and contributing (L.Rea's book particularly).

So we all genuinely gather and internalise knowledge from this process - and it might sound trite but you'll understand sooo much better - I'd strongly encourage you to do some of your own research.

As a challenge (which I can forsee might fall like a lead balloon - but I'd really appreciate), try and tell me one thing a week you think I didn't know about any aspect of dieting. As simply as quoting the GI of a food in reference to others etc... I'll give a free pro-6 at the 12 week point in the comp - to the person that has posted the most interesting. Please hold me to this.

This will also make it worthwhile for me as I'll pick up some new info. Lozza loved your post on the HPTA axis - empowering people to learn and discuss makes its more interesting for everyone


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Young Gun said:


> Guys - one of the best things about the board in the last two days is the increase in willingness to get reading and contributing (L.Rea's book particularly).
> 
> So we all gather knowledge from this - it might sound trite but you'll understand sooo much better if you do some of your own research.
> 
> ...


What is there home work to holy sh;t lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol meeks... Hopefully I'll be learning a bit when I get my book "championship bodybuilding" lol


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow a challenge within a challenge . My wife thinks i spend too much time on web already!!

BJ good luck with your diet , looks great although some strategic planning needed .

YG - Just wondering about your thoughts on food intolerancies affecting externally i.e facial puffiness/rash .I ask this as i have been suffering recently and wanted to rule out food as a cause, my gp reckons food doesn't cause it . Not been able to train for couple of days :Cry: Also noticed that Extreme do a cla cap that is supposed to be good for asthma/eczema sufferers . Would that benefit me .

Sorry to ask on BJ's diet thread but obviously whey and eggs are key in our diets .

Cheers , Jose


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

D'OH not on BJ's diet thread . I'm tired , going to bed now .


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any sign of my diet yet YG?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

X3_1986 said:


> Any sign of my diet yet YG?


No your is going to be really hard he he lol pmsl


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Any sign of my diet yet YG?


Sunday night I think dude - thinking it through. If I was you I'd get googling ketones and I'd put the carbs away for a while


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol scarey commments! give us a clue? i hope this aint gonna zap my energy for cardio mr gun


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Young Gun said:


> Sunday night I think dude - thinking it through. If I was you I'd get googling ketones and I'd put the carbs away for a while


Nice one, I'll have a look at that later then. No to bothered about the carbs to be fair... But I'm satin that now, could be a different story in a few weeks lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

lozza said:


> lol scarey commments! give us a clue? i hope this aint gonna zap my energy for cardio mr gun


You're actually the most difficult to decide what to do with Lozza. What in detail are your priorities/goals in the next 12 weeks - we could shred you like crazy or see how strong we can get you, or some medium between the two. As a medium I'll tweak the diet I've suggested for BJ - I'd slightly up the kcal for you and reduce the fibre.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ketones build up when the body needs to break down fats and fatty acids to use as fuel.

This is mostly to occur when the body is not getting enough sugars or carbs.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> You're actually the most difficult to decide what to do with Lozza. What in detail are your priorities/goals in the next 12 weeks - we could shred you like crazy or see how strong we can get you, or some medium between the two. As a medium I'll tweak the diet I've suggested for BJ - I'd slightly up the kcal for you and reduce the fibre.


I would say priority wise *strength* then *shred* as i feel i can stick to a pretty strict diet, although a mix between the two either way is good also, im already cutting most sugars out of my diet completely now apart from an electrolyte type drink before a run (for energy) and supplemenation afterwards to try and avoid catabolism.

Carbs at the moment are higher than they have ever been but not taking any in after 4.30pm apart from green beans , before the challenge i was going to beef up first and drop body fat by lowering sugar and carbs+cardio & get diet really clean and try to get more muscle on my top end after the cut with some clones , mainly concentrating on chest shoulders & biceps as legs get enough hammering . Strength has been improving deads have helped great i think with overall strength, im weighing about 200lbs and hover above that range always over, currently at 6ft.Running hampers weight gain but keeps excess fat off may try and do more intense bike hit tho also.

Overall size increase top half and getting into a good low body fat regime would suit me fine as long as i can build on strength and keep cardio! not too much too ask??????


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Basics on blood sugar

Written by Christian Nordqvist

----------------------------------------------

What happens to sugar levels in the blood?

When we eat food with carbohydrates in them our digestive system breaks some of them down into glucose. This glucose enters the blood, raising blood sugar (glucose) levels. When blood glucose levels rise, beta cells in the pancreas release insulin. Insulin is a hormone that makes our cells absorb blood sugar for energy or storage. As the cells absorb the blood sugar, blood sugar levels start to drop.

When blood sugar levels drop below a certain point alpha cells in the pancreas release glucagon. Glucagon is a hormone that makes the liver release glycogen - a sugar stored in the liver.

In short - insulin and glucagon help maintain regular levels of blood glucose for our cells, especially our brain cells. Insulin brings excess blood glucose levels down, while glucagon brings levels back up when they are too low.

If blood glucose levels are rising too rapidly and too often the cells can eventually become faulty and not respond properly to insulin's "absorb blood energy and store" instruction; over time they require a higher level of insulin to react - we call this insulin resistance. Eventually, the beta cells in the pancreas wear out - because they have had to produce lots of insulin for many years - insulin production drops and eventually packs in altogether.

Insulin resistance leads to hypertension (high blood pressure), high blood fat levels (triglycerides), low levels of good cholesterol (HDL), weight gain and other diseases. All these illnesses, together with insulin resistance, is called metabolic syndrome. Metabolic syndrome leads to type 2 diabetes.

If over the long-term blood sugar levels can be controlled without large quantities of insulin being released, the chances of developing metabolic syndrome are considerably lower. Natural carbohydrates, such as those found in fruits and vegetables, legumes, whole grains, etc., tend to enter the bloodstream more slowly compared to the carbohydrates found in processed foods. Good sleep and regular exercise also help regulate blood sugar and the hormone control.

Carbohydrates which quickly raise blood sugar are said to have a high glycemic index, while those that have a gentler effect on blood sugar levels have a lower glycemic index.

The Glycemic Index

Carbohydrates enter the bloodstream as glucose at different rates - high glycemic index (GI) carbohydrates enter the bloodstream as glucose rapidly, while low GI carbohydrates enter slowly because they take longer to digest and break down.

A meal with lower GI carbohydrates will raise your blood glucose levels more slowly, and over a longer period - this is better for long-term health and body weight control.

People who are relatively physically inactive (sedentary), and don't sleep at least 7 hours every night are especially vulnerable to the long-term detrimental effects of regular consumption of high GI carbohydrates.

Low GI carbohydrates have the following benefits:

You are less likely to put on weight

You are more likely to lose weight if you are overweight

You will have better diabetes control

Your blood cholesterol levels will most likely remain healthy

Your risk of heart disease is lower

It will take longer for you to become hungry after a meal

Your physical endurance will improve

How can I switch to a low GI lifestyle?

What is the difference between the Glycemic Load and Glycemic Index of a food?

The GI refers just to how quickly a food's broken down glucose enters the bloodstream. This may be misleading sometimes. For example, a melon has a high GI, however most of it is water. The glycemic load (GL) takes into account the GI of the carbohydrate as well as how much carbohydrate that food has.

GL = (GI x amount of carbohydrate) divided by 100.

For example:

An apple has a GI of 40 and contains 15 grams of carbohydrate.

GL = (40 x 15) divided by 100 = 6g.

A small baked potato has a GI of 80 and contains 15g of carbohydrate.

GL (80 x 15) divided by 100 = 12g.

The GL is a better measure for calculating the metabolic effect of foods - but it may not always lead to best nutrition.

What is the disadvantage of using just the glycemic load?

Dietitians, nutritionists and endocrinologists say that GL is useful for scientists, but GI may be better for lay people, especially those with diabetes. Many low GL foods do not have the right nutrients, such as butter or fatty meats which have the wrong types of fats for good long-term health.

Experts from the University of Sydney's (Home of the Glycemic Index) suggest that lay people should use GI as a tool that allows you to "choose one food over another in the same food group - the best bread to choose, etc." and not to get bogged down with the figures.

Remember

Slow carbs matter much more than low carbs. A well balanced diet consisting of good quality foods is as important as physical activity and good sleep.

Physical activity is a key factor in weight control and good long-term health. It is as important as a good diet and good sleep.

Sleeping at least 7 hours each night is as important as a well balanced diet and physical activity.

If you are overweight and you want to lose weight, focusing on slow carbs is useful. A well balanced and nutritional diet, such as the Mediterranean diet, plus good sleep and plenty of physical activity, is much more likely to lead to long-term success and good physical and mental health.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great post and simply put mate spot on


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

doggy said:


> good post parky. but, you seem to be contradicting your prevoius posts in regard to fruit consumption.
> 
> could you clarify if you are in favour of eating fruit or not? i fully understand the gi and ripe fruit has a higher gi etc etc. ive been following the gi way of eating since the mid/late 90s.
> 
> thanks.


Hi Doggy - I'm cutting down an article which had a lot on info on it from a medical news journal, I accidentally cut the citation. If I ever do ---------------- , its because I'm summing up what the article is about, why I've posted it, or giving comment. I posted it here because I've asked the some of the guys to get codefree blood glucose monitors.

In regards to the article fruit introduction is compared to processed food (on that note I completely agree). I'm in favour of minimal consumption of any monosaccharides or disaccharides in general though for all the reasons we've already discussed


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't help but think of Parkinson with your new name the chat show host lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

or a very cold room


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I can't help but think of Parkinson with your new name the chat show host lol


Parkinson is actually my surname. Hence the nickname my mates give me. Just felt really odd people using some weird username I made up when I was 19


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I am removing my self from this thread now But hope every thing goes well with it mates


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never saw this one being away.... Right let's see if I can complete:

Here is my general diet:

7am: 35g protein 70g oats, 1 kr Evo

10am 70g b/r or 3 egg scrambled 1 kr Evo

12:30 chicken breast, sweet potato

15:30 small tub low fat cottage cheese

18:00 chicken breast, sweet potato

20:30 fish fillet, salad/peas and broccoli

22:30 70g pro 6

Also add 1 multi vit, 1 green tea caplet, 1 fish oil tablet.

Recently dropped carbs but happy to add back in.

Don't like prawns, that's about all I can think of.

Don't know anything about amino acids but willing to purchase.

I train 3 times a week,

shoulders and chest:

Rotator

Bench

Shoulder press

Dips

Flies

back and bi and tri

Deads

Wide grip pull ups

Upper back row machine

Narrow grip pull ups

Dips bench

Curls

French curls

legs.

Squats

Calf raise

Lunges

Extensions

Some days I do 30mins am cardio on inc walk or swim

5'7 roughly 70kg

View attachment 3994


View attachment 3995


Chest 40" , Quads 21";, Wrist 6.5 Forearm 11", Bicep 14"

Pb's

Bench 60 x 10

Squat 80 x 10

Dead 100 x 10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you not train tri's mate or just on chest exercises?

They are 2/3s of your upper arm and biceps 1/3 roughly but you do train them?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Only recently added arms into back exercise day, it's not a great amount but us bi and tri. Up until now been letting compounds take care of bi and tri but feels like should be doing more.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair enough, what do you do on chest/shoulders day?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just put but more detail into my original stats post with rough guide to workouts I've been doing. Fleg helped me 3 months ago and been on it since.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just so I'm not backing out here











View attachment photo (6).JPG










View attachment photo (8).JPG


View attachment photo (9).JPG


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good shape skipper!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cal get yours up 

This is me at the end of a 4200kcal per day stint for about 3 months. I'll be running a TKD (BJ's current diet) and possibly full on keto diet (if necessary) to see how low I can take my BF.

In pics I'm 84kg

Current 1 rep maxes

Dead 205kg

Squat 175kg

Bench 142.5kg

I'll try and get some of these filmed at some point. Maybe we all take a trip to enemy territory (i.e. Cal's gym?)


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope I've posted enough to give you an idea parky! Sorry on late joining only picked up on it when Jordan pointed it out.

I'll need to invest in some leucine / bcaa not sure about these never used or investigated and some caisine as been using pro 6 instead. Already have flax seed and evoo as well as fury and kr evolution.

Looking forward to it now


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like your about to knock 1 out in picture 4!

Looking good though chief!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

You ready with my diet yet parky? Cant wait to see it lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking in great shape too


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

All diets are up men


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers skipper! I'm rubbish with weights and macros etc but will give it my best shot!!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

4 weeks side by side shots of pictures lads. Should be a 7 stream of pics in total Day 1, Month 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ,Final.

Doug has agreed to judge.

As you'll all be using Extreme Nutrition products these could be good adverts for the Extreme facebook page - who knows... for now. Best of luck and I'd encourage you to bombard Jordan with reasons to join team Drago as opposed to Team Old *******


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you not got calves then tom 

my food experiment went wrong..

i do have some pics tho..

full length ones..warts and all..

ive displayed more vascularity in my body during a :jerkit: at 5am..

and ironiCALly practiCALly evry nite on my usual milky diet lol..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you not got calves then tom


Firstly no, no I don't. I ****ing try 

Secondly this wasn't by design. The mirror sits above a table which obscures the view. I'll get some back ones up and some calf ones at some point


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol use the timer facility on your probably "i phone"..

i`m actually buying a universal phone holder so i can stick it to the mirror and do it that way rather than balance my phone on the sh1t i do currently to take a pic..

i was standing on a fecking block cos of some of the camera heights.. 

mate if i wasnt challenged in the calf department too i`d not call you on it..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I do have an iPhone (predictable clearly) but I'm a bit of a technophobe. If any can tell me how to work the timer (so I can do a proper lat spread) then I'm all ears


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Download timercam. It's free and the ideal tool for your arsenal.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How much is this diet going to set me back IF I'm in


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get in it mate I will be fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> How much is this diet going to set me back IF I'm in


Depends what you get wholesale etc... I'd be interested to know the variance to a 'regular' diet.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i`m devasted you`d prefer to be team drago..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not in anyone's team yet


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pro 6, bcaa, barley and egg whites bought.... Also grabbed some liquid chalk as you guys rave about it.

Now need to grab some groceries and I'm good to go!


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

View attachment 4055
View attachment 4056
View attachment 4057
View attachment 4058


Hopefully thats my photos sorted at last .


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Look at this for a late sneaky, potentially winning entry...

Good stuff for posting pics matey


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

nice on jose you can of course smile, pol pott er i mean mr parky will let you if you ask nicely


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to the winning team. Good shape in the quads mate!


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loz said:


> nice on jose you can of course smile, pol pott er i mean mr parky will let you if you ask nicely


I'm really not that miserable , I just felt a complete tit posing for photos . My wife thinks i'm having mid life crisis , she could be right ha ha .


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

BJ said:


> Welcome to the winning team. Good shape in the quads mate!


Cheers mate , no hiding place now .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just a reminder to all of team drago that full length pics are required i`m not seeing full leg action..

fairs fair my lot have stuck brutally honest pics up..

no trackie bottoms hiding bits..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

SSShhhhhh !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think the pics are fine guys, I think you should be hitting your calves no question, but most of you are in bodybuilding to look and feel better (like I am). The next time anyone other than a stacked gym guy compliments your calves I'll rescind my point.

Lets keep this fun.

That said you should log your pictures in a thread I set up in the post your pics thread


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive deleted mine im waiting for week four to take them again


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well christos pics dont even show his quads..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n i might be wrong but bj`s arent on show either..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jords gonna post some up then we are done i think, christos just getting his stuff into gear


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine are full length... Thank you please


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Where are all rockys team pics I can't find them


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah BJ has his up. Front and back


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think those who are in have put theyre pics up. the rest look like they aint gonna be in it after all.

jims pics going up at the weekend.

clear full length pics will prevent problems in judging.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll do it for you tonight uncle cal, any particular choice of underwear you want me in?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Commando if you please!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine will be up over the weekend when I get a minute


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Commando if you please!


lol seconded.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Full length done for uncle cal, the mrs wouldn't let me do it in the noddy though, sorry to disappoint everyone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just letting my team know I will be a week behind the rest of you. I get married on saturday and go on honeymoon Monday for a week. So thats a day of drinking followed by a week of Restaurant meals and more booze...

No excuses, just saying... I'll just put the extra effort in when I'm back


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Go and enjoy yourself mate congrats for when you get married


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't usually take excuses  but I'm fairly certain that one is acceptable. Congrats mate.


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats mate , enjoy yourself and i'm sure you'll catch up .

I've got similar dilemma when i go on holiday to Denia in 3 weeks . My mates villa is at the foot of Mt Montgo so theres my cardio sorted .


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Congratulations BJ, you'll catch up in no time. Just enjoy yourself


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be getting plenty of cardio from the Mrs! :bounce:


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats mate! Best cardio I can think of


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck Ben and congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

